# Mail Call!



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

Brown Santa brought me a box of goodies!

These are my first ever 1/2" shank router bits. I feel like I'm finally going to be able to do some real work. :grin:

Sommerfeld Tongue and Groove Set and Cove Raised Panel Set.

Pic in my public upload bin...too new to post pics and urls yet.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pictures can be posted directly from the device you are posting from providing they are stored on that same device...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations Scap. I have a number of Sommerfeld bits and I really like them. Freud also makes good bits. The tongue and groove bit can also be used to cut grooves on both sides of the joint, then use a fitted piece of wood as a "spline", which makes a really great joint, very strong if the grain goes crosswise to the grooves.

When you get a chance, go look up Marc's videos on using his bits. He was a cabinet maker before offering tools, and his technique is very simple and extremely good. I bought his full video set early on and love to watch them, especiaially before I do a project he's covered.

Routing on a table is far safer, and of course you should never use a large bit freehand.

Don't you love the wooden bit cases? Don't forget to put the half inch grommet into the collet for matched bit sets.


----------



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> pictures can be posted directly from the device you are posting from providing they are stored on that same device...


I got an error when I tried... But this forum software (I'm on another forum run by Cricket) has always given my phone fits. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DKN about phones...


----------



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> Congratulations Scap. I have a number of Sommerfeld bits and I really like them. Freud also makes good bits. The tongue and groove bit can also be used to cut grooves on both sides of the joint, then use a fitted piece of wood as a "spline", which makes a really great joint, very strong if the grain goes crosswise to the grooves.
> 
> When you get a chance, go look up Marc's videos on using his bits. He was a cabinet maker before offering tools, and his technique is very simple and extremely good. I bought his full video set early on and love to watch them, especiaially before I do a project he's covered.
> 
> ...


His videos sold me on the sets.
Wooden cases were very nice, and so were the hinges and magnetic latches.

The collet on my PC router is too deep, so I'll have to do the wooden dowel spacer he recommends to get the grommet to work.

This is all going into my Rockler table with Incra/Jessem lift.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

They recently switched the Forum over to another major server. It keep loading ads and adding ads and adding ads and if you don't wait for them all to load, the page often crashes when the last ad finally goes in. I don't think Cricket has much to do with the tech stuff, I think the Forum owners have a crew for that. I gave up on trying to make my phone do other stuff. Gimmie a full bore computer every time.


----------



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> They recently switched the Forum over to another major server. It keep loading ads and adding ads and adding ads and if you don't wait for them all to load, the page often crashes when the last ad finally goes in. I don't think Cricket has much to do with the tech stuff, I think the Forum owners have a crew for that. I gave up on trying to make my phone do other stuff. Gimmie a full bore computer every time.


Ah, I don't get all the ads on my phone, so I think I'll just have to find a workaround. :grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can't post urls or pics from a net based photo service but you should be able to if they are on your device I think. Seems to me I've posted them from an I phone before.


----------



## Scap (Aug 5, 2018)

Scap said:


> His videos sold me on the sets.
> Wooden cases were very nice, and so were the hinges and magnetic latches.
> 
> The collet on my PC router is too deep, so I'll have to do the wooden dowel spacer he recommends to get the grommet to work.
> ...



Found a work around for the wooden dowel spacer...

An empty (fired) 9mm case works perfectly!
Dropped it in the hole, primer pocket up and the grommet rests beautifully on top of it.

:grin:
Plus it was free, I have a box full of them floating around in the garage waiting for my reload bench to get built.


----------

